# Anyone Have A Manual For A Clausing 1500 Lathe?



## gr8legs (Feb 22, 2015)

I am in the process of acquiring (via a craigslist listing) a Clausing 1500 lathe with a few bits of tooling. This should be a major upgrade from my Atlas 12", going from 1/2HP to 7.5 HP... eek! (And if anyone is looking for a nice Atlas 12" I will have one available in a short while since there's no room for two lathes in our tiny shop...)

When I tried the Clausing out pre-purchase there seems to be some problems with the variable speed control slipping and the QC/carriage driving bits don't seem to be fully functional... but that could be ignorance or cockpit error... So I need a manual. 

No big rush, I have projects galore and no time to play with the new toy - and I need to get it moved here and add a VFD to power it since we have only single phase in the home shop... 

So, if anyone has a 1500 manual I'd be happy to pay to photocopy it, or if you have a pdf or scan that would be just ducky!

Thanks in advance

Stu


----------



## cablejohn (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice machine,Clausing will email you one for free usually.


----------

